# Dog can't hold pee. Help!



## danarosetti (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello all,

My dog is 9 months old and she has been a great dog. She is a boxer/mastiff mix. The one problem I am having with her is that she is having problems holding her pee. We leave her in her kennel for 5-6 hours a day and we let her outside as soon as we get home, she has a long urination and usually defecates. The issue is that maybe 45 minutes to an hour later, she is whining to go back out again. She is a pretty big baby and whines when she is bored too, so we'll just tell her to stop whining or give her something to do, and then all of a sudden she'll run to the door and start to urinate before she gets to the door and not even squatting. I'm not sure if it's like when humans "break the seal" then you have to urinate right after again, or if it's something along the lines of a UTI.

Anyone have any information that would be great. We got one opinion from a vet from a phone call and they said that it sounds like a UTI. It just gets me, because it's not like she is in pain or has problems peeing, its basically just when she is inside for a long time where she has to hold it, and then she has already peed once. Other than that she doesn't have any issues holding it.

Thanks in advance for the heads up.

PS - I know that I should just take her to the vet, but they can be costly and I'm currently busy with work.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm sorry that I can't offer any useful advice beyond you have to make time, no matter how busy, to take your dog to the vet to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

danarosetti said:


> PS - I know that I should just take her to the vet, but they can be costly and I'm currently busy with work.


Welcome to the pet forums first. 

However, you've said it yourself I'm afraid, I'd take her to the vets. I know vets can be costly, but I'm afraid it's part on parcel with owning a dog. What I would suggest is trying to take a sample with you to the vets- it will speed up diagnosis massively.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

certainly sounds like it could be an infection.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

danarosetti said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My dog is 9 months old and she has been a great dog. She is a boxer/mastiff mix. The one problem I am having with her is that she is having problems holding her pee. We leave her in her kennel for 5-6 hours a day and we let her outside as soon as we get home, she has a long urination and usually defecates. The issue is that maybe 45 minutes to an hour later, she is whining to go back out again. She is a pretty big baby and whines when she is bored too, so we'll just tell her to stop whining or give her something to do, and then all of a sudden she'll run to the door and start to urinate before she gets to the door and not even squatting. I'm not sure if it's like when humans "break the seal" then you have to urinate right after again, or if it's something along the lines of a UTI.
> 
> ...


If either of my dogs whines at the door I let them out. If she is giving you the signal she wants to go out why are you refusing? 

How much exercise is she getting? Whining can be a symptom of boredom. As soon as I get in from work I take my dogs out for an hours walk and then they settle down. This gives them ample time to empty their bladder. They go for one big pee but carry on peeing for the whole hour.

When Bizkit was your dog's age I let him out on the hour every hour (even after walkies) because he'd pee on the floor when he was playing and I gradually extended the time in between letting him out.

If you think your dog is ill please take her to the vet, there really is no excuse not to. You cannot get an illness diagnosed on a forum


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

danarosetti said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My dog is 9 months old and she has been a great dog. She is a boxer/mastiff mix. The one problem I am having with her is that she is having problems holding her pee. We leave her in her kennel for 5-6 hours a day and we let her outside as soon as we get home, she has a long urination and usually defecates. The issue is that maybe 45 minutes to an hour later, she is whining to go back out again. She is a pretty big baby and whines when she is bored too, so we'll just tell her to stop whining or give her something to do, and then all of a sudden she'll run to the door and start to urinate before she gets to the door and not even squatting. I'm not sure if it's like when humans "break the seal" then you have to urinate right after again, or if it's something along the lines of a UTI.
> 
> ...


It does sound like she could have a urinary tract infection. When they have one they do pee a lot more often and just cant hold it. Has she had a season yet? Dogs often seem to get UTIs or infections when coming into season. If it is a UTI there is no way it is going to get better without antibiotics. The longer left the worse it will be. There can be other urinary tract problems too, but likely hood it is just a bacterial infection that antibiotics will clear.
Should it not clear up then the vet would look into other reasons.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Agree with the vet advice - if it is a UTI and not treated it can spread to the kidneys and cause kidney infection too and that is even more serious.


----------

